# Connaitre les utilisateurs connectés



## Hamtaro06 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

Depuis quelques temps mon MacBook Air m'informe en quittant MacOS que j'ai 3 utilisateurs connectés. 

J'ignore qui sont ces utilisateurs et je voudrai connaitre l'origine. Y a t il un logiciel qui pourrait m'aider ou me communiquer plus de précision (Adresse IP par exemple) ?

Je suis allé dans les parametres et j'ai désactivé partage fichiers, bizarrement j'ai répéré qu'il y avait un PC connecté avec un nom bizarre your-jaq4xroykz.

J'ai également un iMac (qui est souvent éteint), un vieux serveur HP restauré sous WinXP (éteint), 2 netbooks, des iPads/iPhones et mon Samsung Galaxy Note connectés en Wifi, 4 caméra Wifi IP, un NAS Qnap, difficile de me rassurer que ca provient d'une de mes machines. Ben vi j'ai bcp de matos, j'ai 3 ados ;-) 

Dans les parametres de la Freebox, je n'ai autorisé que les adresses IP et ports de mes cameras, Freebox et Qnap.

Je ne voudrai pas etre parano mais ca me donne l'impression que mon Mac est piraté. Possible qu'avec Windows ouvert dans mon univers Mac, j'ai une faille de sécurité... Comme se protéger efficacement ?

J'ai remis le pare feu du Mac en attendant (que j'avais enlevé car ca merdait avec iTunes) et viré le partage de fichiers maglré le routeur de ma Freebox Révolution activé

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne pense pas que cela vienne d'ailleurs. les Mac sont spécialiste pour afficher tout ce qu'ils trouvent a proximité sur le réseau. 
ce pc vient donc bien de chez vous 


Edit : Comme le dit Fìx c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais eu de message d'alerte quand j'ai un pc affiché sur la barre de droite d'une fenêtre du finder


----------



## Fìx (28 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne pense pas que cela vienne d'ailleurs. les Mac sont spécialiste pour afficher tout ce qu'ils trouvent a proximité sur le réseau.
> ce pc vient donc bien de chez vous



Ouais enfin c'est étrange que MacOSX prévienne à l'extinction que ces utilisateurs soient connectés (autrement dit, qu'ils travailleraient dessus quoi... enfin, c'est comme ça que je l'interprète puisque j'ai jamais eu de problème à éteindre un Mac bien qu'il détecte d'autres ordis...  )


On pourrait voir une capture du dit-message?


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Si ils sont connectés, on doit les retrouver (adresses IP et mac) dans la table ARP.
Dans une fenêtre Terminal, faire:
arp -a
On aura la liste...
Avec les adresses mac (si les matériels sont sur le réseau local) ce sera facile de les retrouver.

Si les connexions viennent d'internet, il faut passer par l'utilitaire de réseau (onglet Netstat), et sélectionner "Afficher l'état de toute les connexions actuelles et les ports en écoute"


----------



## Hamtaro06 (28 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ouais enfin c'est étrange que MacOSX prévienne à l'extinction que ces utilisateurs soient connectés (autrement dit, qu'ils travailleraient dessus quoi... enfin, c'est comme ça que je l'interprète puisque j'ai jamais eu de problème à éteindre un Mac bien qu'il détecte d'autres ordis...  )



Ben oui j'etais supris aussi car j'etais le dernier a éteindre mon Mac a minuit, ca ne m'avait jamais fait pendant 2 ans et ca ne se reproduit plus depuis que j'ai touché aux paramètres, difficile de faire une capture écran. 

Peut etre que c'etait les utilitaires inSync (permet de synchroniser le disque de Google Doc) qui n'avait pas fini la synchro et ... Asuswebstorage

De mémoire ca parlait de 3 utilisateurs (en session ?) pourtant j'avais que deux comptes : perso (admin) et invité qui n'etait pas ouvert.

Bon vais devoir remettre comme avant et tenter avec le Terminal, merci pour les indications.


----------

